# Which HID should i buy?



## SirJMD (Oct 3, 2009)

I have quite a few LED-flashlights, but i gotta move on! Ive come to the conclusion, that i need a HID flashlight/searchlight. But which?

I have a few requirements:
- At least 1500 lumens.
- Must be rechargeable.
- Dealer should be within EU
- Max cost ex. shipping at about 250 euro.


Ive looked at the G&P GP771 (35W, 3500 lumen) - but i saw some people having problems with them. Those posts were a few years old - are those G&P ok now?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jprince (Oct 3, 2009)

Look at the Stanley HID 3000 you can't go wrong with this spotlight...it has great turn on no delay what so ever, it has a consistent bright white light fantastic spot with amazing throw. Don't have pictures but there are some on this fourm that are awesome, run time is about 50 mins. for a light of this caliper that is fantastic....I highly recommend this HID and more importantly it is under $100.00 keeps us under budget!!!!HA


----------



## BVH (Oct 3, 2009)

The Stanley is a great light - if you can get it shipped to the EU for a reasonable price.

However, realistic run time is about 32 -34 minutes on low and about 28 minutes on high.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 3, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Ive looked at the G&P GP771 (35W, 3500 lumen) - but i saw some people having problems with them. Those posts were a few years old - are those G&P ok now?





I've still not heard many good things about G&P. Recently I read a post on one of the airsoft forums about one that stopped working.


----------



## richardcpf (Oct 3, 2009)

If you plan to use it connected to your car, the stanley is the right choice.

The throw and overall brightness is directly comparable with the N30 and L35 hid spotlights. and those costs 3-4 times as much!! with a better battery of course.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 4, 2009)

I highly recommend the Stanley HID, however if you are unable to get ahold of one then the SunForce 25 Million Candlepower HID spotlight from NorthernTool is a great alternative, as NorthernTool ships overseas. The SunForce has more throw than the Stanley, but is about twice as large which makes it much less practical and less convenient to carry or store.

Overall I would recommend the Stanley if you can get one, but the SunForce would be an excellent alternative as it too can be powered directly from a 12 volt source using its car adaptor cord, and even though it is large it is very lightweight. The Stanley's runtime is around 30 minutes and the SunForce's runtime is a little over 40 minutes. Both are equally great lights IMO.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! Got any link to "the stanley" ? 

EDIT: Could it be this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U04MEY/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Also found this one: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001K9J25Y/?tag=cpf0b6-20
As that any good?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 5, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Got any link to "the stanley" ?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225844


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 5, 2009)

Patriot said:


> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/225844



Any idea on the other i linked? Cheap too, and it should output 3000 lumen (most likely not close to that, but anyway).


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am not aware that the Guide Gear HID you posted a link to has ever been reviewed here on CPF. However, it is twice the weight of the Stanley HID and much larger, so it will most likely out throw the Stanley. 

If you really want to get an HID light with the most throw then just go with the SunForce; the pictures on one website that sells the Guide Gear HID depict its size well, and I can tell its reflector is not nearly as large as the SunForce's reflector, which means it most likely won't throw as well as the SunForce. Plus, the SunForce only weighs around 7 pounds - featherweight for its size!

The Stanley HID3000, Guide Gear HID and SunForce 25 Million Candlepower HID spotlights all have 35 watt metal halide HID lamps, and will all output roughly 3000 lumens.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Oct 5, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Thanks for all the replies! Got any link to "the stanley" ?
> 
> EDIT: Could it be this one? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001U04MEY/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> ...


Hi SirJMD, if you saw my previous post on this thread regarding the 12 minutes run (*low setting*) on my Stanley HID... sad to inform you that I got it from Amazon.com a month ago :shakehead
*This light is about 5 lbs (whole package), will cost you a lot to ship the light back for a replacement/return.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 5, 2009)

LOUSYGREATWALLGM said:


> Hi SirJMD, if you saw my previous post on this thread regarding the 12 minutes run (*low setting*) on my Stanley HID... sad to inform you that I got it from Amazon.com a month ago :shakehead
> *This light is about 5 lbs (whole package), will cost you a lot to ship the light back for a replacement/return.



Ouch, that wasnt much runtime! What was the problem?


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Oct 5, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Ouch, that wasnt much runtime! What was the problem?


The problem was with the battery (old battery). You can find several people complaining of getting short run time on this thread.


----------



## BVH (Oct 5, 2009)

Just to be clear, when the Stanley is operating normally with a good battery, Run time on high is about 28-29 minutes and when on low, 32-34 minutes. It will be very difficult to see a difference between low and high so your best bet is to run it on low for the longest run time. When switching from high to low, it slowly ramps down so you really can't see a difference. IIRC, it's the same going from low to high. Do not expect to see an instant difference. This is how it was designed.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 5, 2009)

The other thing to consider is just replacing the battery if you get a Stanley that's a bit short on run-time. Batteries are inexpensive especially when you think about what the light cost. In other words, it would still be a good deal if it came without a battery.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Oct 5, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> Ouch, that wasnt much runtime! What was the problem?


 
As LOUSYGREATWALLGM stated, it was definitely a battery problem. Just about any time you have that kind of problem with a SLA battery powered light, it most likely has something to do with the battery. 

BTW, +1 to what BVH and Patriot stated.


----------



## elugelab (Oct 6, 2009)

Why not N30?
http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html

Sure, batteryjunction is US located, but...

Cheap dollar + shipping + 5% discount with the cpf2006 code = around €150
Even if the customs added their charges, it's still way below your budget.

It's sold out right now, but should be back in stock, in november.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 7, 2009)

I had some time again to look thru the options, but i still cant decide - mainly because i cant find any dealers in EU.




elugelab said:


> Why not N30?
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/n30-3161.html
> 
> Sure, batteryjunction is US located, but...
> ...



Ill throw them a mail, and see how much shipping will be. Only downside, is that its the total price + ~35% extra, since its outside EU.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 10, 2009)

Still no answer from them.. tried to send them another message. Hopefully they will answer.

Could be nice with a flashlight-like, but they seem to be really expensive


----------



## Patriot (Oct 10, 2009)

Best light for the money if shipping doesn't add too much.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Oct 11, 2009)

Just for an FYI: The N30 is currently out of stock.

Have you checked these HID flashlights?
Oracle 35W HID Flashlight (dual modes-optional)

Oracle 24W HID Flashlight


----------



## elugelab (Oct 11, 2009)

I've never had to pay any +35% extra. Then again, the most expensive thing I've ordered outside of EU, was only €110.

The standard international shipping of L35 to Finland is $31.88.
Should be about the same for N30, to any other EU country.


----------



## Hwy115 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have the eagle eye. Super bright and I have used it for up to an hour without it dying out.
http://www.xenontorch.com/website/web_page/products/FL02GM.htm
You can find it sold on ebay for less!


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 11, 2009)

elugelab said:


> I've never had to pay any +35% extra. Then again, the most expensive thing I've ordered outside of EU, was only €110.
> 
> The standard international shipping of L35 to Finland is $31.88.
> Should be about the same for N30, to any other EU country.



Welcome to Denmark.. Of the total amount (that includes shipping), you first pay 4%, then you pay 25% and finishes with a 20 euro fee.

So when i find an item outside EU, i more or less have to add 30-35% to the price.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 12, 2009)

What about this one: http://www.automotivelightstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=411

Any good?


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh well.. since no replies, im just gonna mod one of my old halogen searchlights instead 

Slim 35W ballast and 35W 6k bulp for 67 euro - guess thats ok?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2009)

SirJMD said:


> What about this one: http://www.automotivelightstore.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=411
> 
> Any good?





> *SirJMD*
> Oh well.. since no replies, im just gonna mod one of my old halogen searchlights instead





What about it SirJMD? 

There's abundant information about the light you linked. See the Oracle 35W HID thread.


----------



## alpg88 (Oct 14, 2009)

check out tactical hid, they sell the same light as oracle, minus oracle sign, i'm pretty sure it is the same light, made on the same factory, for different customers (stores) their 24-35w dual mode, cost about 300usd deliverd worldwide, smaller 24w version is 215usd shipped worlwide.


----------



## SirJMD (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea, i looked thru the threads. Took quite some time.
Gonna proceed with the modding.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Oct 15, 2009)

SirJMD, sent you PM


----------

